# **UFC 143 FX Prelims Discussion Thread**



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

PRELIMINARY CARD (FX)










Max Holloway vs. Dustin Poirier
Henry Martinez vs. Matt Riddle
Alex Caceres vs. Edwin Figueroa
Matt Brown vs. Chris Cope​


> The Super Bowl-weekend event features a five-fight main card that's headlined by an interim welterweight title fight between Nick Diaz (26-7 MMA, 7-4 UFC) and Carlos Condit (27-5 MMA, 4-1 UFC).
> 
> Additionally, officials have confirmed with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the night's prelims will air on FX, and FUEL TV will carry the weigh-ins and a post-event show.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26860/ufc-143-pay-per-view-main-card-set-prelims-headed-to-fx.mma


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think Chris Cope has any chance of submitting Matt Brown, so Brown should win this.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Man, they threw Holloway to the wolves here. First fight in the UFC he gets Poirer.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

How long until facebook prelims?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

30 min if i understand this zimezone thing correctly


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Right, cool thanks.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Lets go Bruce Leeroy lets go


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Max 'Lil Evil' Holloway VS
*Dustin 'The Diamond' Poirier*
*Matt 'Deep Waters' Riddle* VS
Henry Martinez
*Alex 'Bruce Leeroy' Caceres* VS
Edwin 'El Feroz' Figueroa
*Matt 'The Immortal' Brown* VS
Chris 'C-Murder' Cope

P.S. Is this late or is my FB stream not working?

Edit: wait ufc.tv says another hr and a half!?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!! Great first fight! love to see fighters with technical ability!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Did anyone catch the headkick KO? I tried to find the prelims but had no luck.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Got Riddle in this one, by looking like he's about 3 weightclasses above Martinez! Went with the decision, though i won't be suprised if he takes him down and totally smashes him with punches. Then again, he is Matt Riddle, so he could easily lose this to!


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Did anyone catch the headkick KO? I tried to find the prelims but had no luck.


There's a gif of it in the 'facebook prelims' thread.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Pumped for the Bruce Leeroy fight, you guys have no idea first time ever doing a fantasy anything.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

have the prelims started guys?


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

lol at randy couture chilling by himself sitting right in front of the harley davidson checkpoint :thumb02:


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Riddle-Martinez fight about to start


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Matt Riddle is such a goofball


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Riddle's getting his butt kicked.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Riddle really needs to get some tune up fights, guy needs development badly.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Riddle's getting smashed on the feet, Martinez looks like a little powerbomb!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Goddam riddle is terrible.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Goddam riddle is terrible.


He really is.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Riddle should have capitalized. I don't think he realized he hurt Martinez there.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Riddle should have capitalized. I don't think he realized he hurt Martinez there.


For some reason Rogan and Goldie didn't want to mention it but he definitely got him with that superman-elbow move. 

Riddle might make a comeback here!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a bad feeling Martinez will be shafted by the judges.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sanchez/Riddle would be a judge's worst nightmare.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Riddle takes this next round, as well as the fight. Martinez is wilting.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Riddle starting to get the better of it now Martinez is gassing a bit. Still think Martinez is 20-18 up, think Riddle needs a stoppage.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Takedown... LOL! About 10 minutes too late matt!!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> Riddle starting to get the better of it now Martinez is gassing a bit. Still think Martinez is 20-18 up, think Riddle needs a stoppage.


The full retard mode by Riddle the last 15 seconds of the 2nd won him the round in the judges eyes, I guarantee you.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

luckbox said:


> The full retard mode by Riddle the last 15 seconds of the 2nd won him the round in the judges eyes, I guarantee you.


This. Riddle wins this fight.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Sanchez/Riddle would be a judge's worst nightmare.


Bahahahah


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

For the sake of my pick'em, i hope Cecil Peoples is judging and Riddle gets the W!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I gave that fight to Riddle. 29-28.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Martinez should have this 29-28


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Deep Waters? lol.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

WTG Riddle you beat a FW...barely


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Unbelievable.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Phew. Placed 10k right before the match started. Thought I jinxed Riddle badly.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

So Riddle gets the 2nd round for winning the last 30 seconds of it? These judges have short memories!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

:s didn't martinez do exactly the same riddle in the 2nd as he did in the first except riddle had a 10 sec flurry at the end?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> :s didn't martinez do exactly the same riddle in the 2nd as he did in the first except riddle had a 10 sec flurry at the end?


no riddle landed plenty of hard body kicks and defended most of the other dudes punches! I think the right call was made, if you wanna call robbery look at the last fight!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> So Riddle gets the 2nd round for winning the last 30 seconds of it? These judges have short memories!


What did Martinez do for those four minutes...counterstriking no knock downs, no take downs just punches in bunches. Riddle hurt him, that counts for more than out pointing.

Can't wait to see Fight metric for that 2nd round.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Why did I bet KOTN on this!?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Riddle did hit him with quite a few good body kicks in the second, which more or less did him in for the third. I think it was fair of the judges to note this. Riddle's kicks took the fight out of Martinez more than Martinez's flurries took the fight out of Riddle. I don't see the problem with acknowledging that. 

Christ, I hope Cope gets cut after this. C-Murder... the nickname alone makes me want to see him gone.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Matt Brown has got this in the bag. Question is, will it be a better KO/TKO than Che Mills managed?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Matt Riddle, Matt Brown... this is the prelims alright.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AJClark said:


> Why did I bet KOTN on this!?


yeah that was crazy you have Poirer, Diaz, Condit, Nelson, Barao, Koscheck, Thompson and you pick...Riddle or Martinez


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Matt Riddle, Matt Brown... this is the prelims alright.


and Kim Winslow


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

AJClark said:


> and Kim Winslow


I can see we are on the same page.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm going to take a leak.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

John8204 said:


> yeah that was crazy you have Poirer, Diaz, Condit, Nelson, Barao, Koscheck, Thompson and you pick...Riddle or Martinez


Picked Matt Brown, dude


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's like the prelim version of Sonnen/Bisping


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Brown landed all the effective strikes and takedowns in the 1st, 10-9 so far for Brown.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Pretty close round, think Brown took it with the couple of takedowns and slightly better stand-up, but its close. Don't think either of these guys belong in the UFC to be honest though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah, baby!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

See ya Cope, easiest cut ever.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Old skool Brown... Not good enough for KOTN but well done anyways.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

It's Bruce Leeroy time.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

And that's why you can't have a full time job and still compete in the UFC.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice finish, i like Brown so pleased he won, suprised it didn't happen in the 1st though. Bye bye Chris Cope, never ever UFC material.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Meh fight.

Meh fighters.

Just meh. But it is great to see a finish in this fight.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Chill out ref, it's an ad break first.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Why is dana complaining about the ref? is claiming it was a late stoppage or something? because i didnt see anything wrong at all.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

winslow is slow as ****.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Prediction - Matt Brown will dethrone GSP in early 2013.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably will see Thompson kick again... Awesome.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Prediction - Matt Brown will dethrone GSP in early 2013.


Matt Brown vs Matt Riddle, the battle of the Matt's me think. :confused05:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Prediction - Matt Brown will dethrone GSP in early 2013.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

American ads are shit... Sorry. They are.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Maybe could have been stopped 1 punch earlier, didn't think it was a horrible stoppage or anything though.

Caceres-Figueroa was my 50-50, couldnt decide between them. Plumped for a Figueroa decision in the end, though i think it will be a back and forward fight.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

mattandbenny said:


> Maybe could have been stopped 1 punch earlier, didn't think it was a horrible stoppage or anything though.
> 
> Caceres-Figueroa was my 50-50, couldnt decide between them.* Plumped* for a Figueroa decision in the end, though i think it will be a back and forward fight.


I'm "plumped" too.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

I want Bruce Leeroy to win but I have to go with Figueroa right now.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Walker said:


> I'm "plumped" too.


lol, plumped for means went for, not pumped for...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate this prelim card.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Damn.....


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that ******* hurt, even I felt it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yikes, that one was nasty.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

The most epic nutshot I have ever seen!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Please dont let this happen to me omg.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> The most epic nutshot I have ever seen!


It's no Gonzaga/Truschenger but it's close


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

The sound it made when it hit was naaaasty. ​


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

A strong warning? As opposed to what? A weak one?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is the second worst I have seen after Gonzaga/Tucsherer


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The southpaw, orthodox fighter matchup is very awkward after something like that because now Caceres has to be tentative throwing any rear leg kicks. The outside lead leg kick is very awkward and not nearly as powerful.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How the **** is he awake? I thought for sure he was done.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG I am in trouble


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

DragonStriker said:


> OMG I am in trouble


I love how you are so caught up in your FFL Team, fun stuff.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Wow fantastic action now. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I need a stream. PM's away.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

How the hell do you score that round?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you god for saving bruce leeroy for that round.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

DragonStriker said:


> OMG I am in trouble


Don't worry. It looks like Edwin is completely ground deficient. Alex should still have this.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> How the hell do you score that round?


Same thing I thinking. I gave it to Alex but I'm kinda biased with this fight.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Crazy round, had everything! Think you have to give it to Figueroa still cause of the knockdown


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

10-9 Caceres. Although Figueroa rocked him, Caceres had the more effective strikes, and achieved dominant position multiple times on the ground.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Alex might have broken his left hand it looked like he wasn't able to properly grip with it.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I need a stream. PM's away.


Facebook!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ya, I think Leeroy gets that round - after the knockdown, it was almost a 10-8 for him. Regardless, fun & crazy round!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I think someone is getting KO'd shortly.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

AGAIN!? What the **** Alex? Looks like this fight could be a draw.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

He gets dropped all the time cos his hands are bloody nowhere just by his waist.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Figueora should just rush him with haymakers from hell. He's 135 lbs he won't gas.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG not again this dude isn't wearing a cup. Herb dont penalize forgive.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Figueroa is awful, i thought he was going to win this easy, but he landed that head kick and still lost the round. he has nothing on caceres other than power


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a weird fight right here.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Alex's corner should be screaming for the takedown. These low shots may be the only way for Alex to lose.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Alex missed terribly.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

At least Figueroa knows that unless he gets finished, he's got at least a draw!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I was grabbing a beer was a point a taken or was another "strong warning" issued?

EDIT: Man 2 points- WOW


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm screwed. OMFG


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You usually don't see guys get kicked that solidly in the balls let alone twice.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

2 points!? Jesus christ. He has to finish him. Absolutely has to.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Edwin wants out of this ******* fight, he just keeps looking at Herb like "please stop the fight"

I know he got hit in the junk, but he clearly wants out.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

2 points? Dam! Hope Caceres wins this 28-27


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

2 points?! That's the worst in a 3 round fight.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Please finish this please.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

2 points, has that happened? This sucks.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am getting super pissed now omg.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I feel for Edwin, he is to proud to ask for the fight to be stopped, but he is clearly out of it.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

why's every one say he HAS to finish him? He's won the 1st winning the 2nd and from how bad Figueroa looks he'll win the third.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This is some of the sloppiest fighting I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Anyone remember a 2 point deduction before? I can't remember ever seeing that.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Walker said:


> Anyone remember a 2 point deduction before? I can't remember ever seeing that.


never


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Don't think i've ever seen a 9-8 round before!


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Walker said:


> Anyone remember a 2 point deduction before? I can't remember ever seeing that.


I don't remember if were two points deducted, but I remember Cowboy vs Ratcliff on WEC that Cerrone needed to finish the fight to win because of the groin shots... and he did it :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the 2 point deduction was BS. 1 point was fair but 2 was just to much IMO since we have seen Kongo hit guys like 3 times and have one point deducted. 2 was not fair.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I've never wanted to see someone get subbed so badly, lol.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you its not just me lol. Yes I am biased here but that was kinda dumb 2 points off.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow the main card needs to start. Now.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Bullshit -2 points.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So, Alex won the first round 10-9, Alex won the second 10-9 which turned into losing 10-9 from point deduction, 3rd Alex is winning 10-9. So Alex wins if this plays out without a finish.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Caceres needs to work on finishing guys from back mount! Looks like he's given the fight away cause of the 2 nut shots!


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Caceres' groundwork sucks so bad.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going irritate screaming at my tv omg.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't even know what I just watched.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Figeuroa is embarassingly bad on the ground, the way he lets Alex transition to the back


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

F*ck. I have no idea how the judges are going to score the first round. Hopefully for Alex.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

If he doesn't win I am going to be super pissed.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> Facebook!


Really?
Facebook is not working for me... 

Edit- it is wprking, just had to click a diferent window than the FB prelims...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapstick said:


> Caceres' groundwork sucks so bad.


Really? I thought he looked pretty good on the ground considering he dominated the mat work.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

God i hope they gave 2 rounds to Alex.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

So its either 28-27 Caceres or Figueroa. Personally i have i Figueroa, though could have easily gone to Caceres.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Draw. Those groin shots were both brutal 2 points is justifiable.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

draw.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

My mind is full of ****...


Bruce Leeroy is cool, I can dig him, yo. But God! Work on the back mount, son!


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm guessing at least one judge scores the first round for Figueroa because of that kick.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

It's pretty clear that Caceres is the better fighter. That being said he still has ALOT of work to do.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Nut shot or no nut shot, he didn't win. End thread.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, I need some consoling now.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

That's pathetic. That shouldn't be legal to win a fight that way. A draw at best. But winning the fight despite being dominated apart from that head kick. Poor decision from Herb to take 2 points.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Yep, I had a feeling....learn from this, Alex.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

**** you, Herb Dean. Kongo gets away with how many nut shots in a single fight?

1 point yes, but 2 was retarded. Edwin should play the lottery tonight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well there you go, even the best refs make really bad mistakes. Sure it was 2 nut shots, but not 2 point worthy, he got the time to recover until he was ready.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit! Did Fig really look like a winner?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Why 2 points anyway?

Warning, continue... 1 point.

2 points? Has that ever happened before?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think there was a winner in that fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Everyone storm Dana's Twitter! Herb pulled a Mazzagatti!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Still trying to wrap my head around the 2 point deduction- really crazy since some of the past ball shots obviously hurt fighters more in the past. Sucks that it happened but 2 points? Herb is usually consistent but this is a brand new precedent for scoring fouls.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> **** you, Herb Dean. Kongo gets away with how many nut shots in a single fight?


The referee's are told to award points on damage done not just on ammount. So seeing as Figueroa was clearly fucked after the 1st and 2nd he probably figured that 2 points was worth the damage done. That said I was still shocked but even then I thought Alex won all 3 rounds anyway.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Pissed is not even a strong enough word for what I am feeling right now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I honestly think that after the first nut shot Fig wanted out and I think he milked the second nut shot because he was looking for somebody to call the fight.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

On the plus side, i'm 5/5 for my picks so far


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

my gameplan if i make the ufc, take plenty of shots to the balls. i could get a title shot in no time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Yep, I had a feeling....learn from this, Alex.


Learn from this Joe Silva and don't put a freakshow fight like this together. Neither of this groin shots were intentional, the second one wasn't even an inside leg shot it was a body shot.

Alex got robbed.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Shit! Did Fig really look like a winner?


no cos taking a nutshot that hard makes you want to throw up and drains all your energy and you have no chance afterwards, fight shoud have just been NCed after the second.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Poirer will save this gong show.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear Max is pretty damn good. Good boxer.

Overmatched though probably.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am glad everyone is on my side.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

mattandbenny said:


> On the plus side, i'm 5/5 for my picks so far


me too, so i have no complaints lol


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Unbelievable mixed feelings, its a robbery but I've got fig on both my bets so I'm happy.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Exactly what round did Figueroa win anyway? he was losing the first and then landed that head kick. Didn't finish and then got dominated on the ground.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Conversely, you've got to be ticked with Leeroy. So many opportunities for a submission squandered.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

If Poirer has half a brain cell, he'll take this to the floor and win by 1st round submission..... He didn't in the Young fight though!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

slapstick said:


> no cos taking a nutshot that hard makes you want to throw up and drains all your energy and you have no chance afterwards, *fight shoud have just been NCed after the second.*


Herb was probably debating whether to take two or just stop the fight because those were absurd. Usually groin shots are guys getting clipped with the toes or the foot sliding up the leg those were both flush ankle/shin on cup.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Conversely, you've got to be ticked with Leeroy. So many opportunities for a submission squandered.


I am beyond upset over the whole fight.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

IcemanJacques said:


> Exactly what round did Figueroa win anyway? he was losing the first and then landed that head kick. Didn't finish and then got dominated on the ground.


i think when people get a point deducted a lot of judges also give the other fighter the round too, dunno why exactly but ive known this to be very common. i bet the 2 judges scored the 2nd round 10-7 for figueroa.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Learn from this Joe Silva and don't put a freakshow fight like this together. Neither of this groin shots were intentional, the second one wasn't even an inside leg shot it was a body shot.
> 
> Alex got robbed.


He did get robbed by the extreme penalty deduction, but he also managed to squander about 5 or 6 solid minutes of having Figueroa's back. He had plenty of opportunity to never let that deduction come into play and was completely inept.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Holloway looks good ('til the takedown)


EDIT: Should'a kept the f*ck quiet


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice! That was brilliant!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

****.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Beautiful straight armbar.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Another great showing for Dustin- Max showed some flashes for a debut.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That was nice but I'm still mad.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Whoop, he used my fave tekkers. Mounted triangle armbar.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Give this guy someone higher up the food chain. Hominick or Korean Zombie.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I missed the Dustin fight. Did he look good?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I missed the Dustin fight. Did he look good?


Nope.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> He did get robbed by the extreme penalty deduction, but he also managed to squander about 5 or 6 solid minutes of having Figueroa's back. He had plenty of opportunity to never let that deduction come into play and was completely inept.


I don't know if those subs could have been possible, I think Alex is just to big. It's like with Sean Sherk or Demetrious Johnson guys try and land subs and those arms are to short and you cant's get leverage.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Could they have found a dumber or shittier person for this guy to fight?


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh man! missed that fight earlier. Noice KO


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Karate motherfuckers, get some.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesus...another thumper.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Who were those Jersey shore wannabe douchebags?

That's when I'm embarrassed to be a fan right there.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

what a kick. it snuck up next to his shoulder and bang !


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rauno said:


> I missed the Dustin fight. Did he look good?


He did look good but Max flustered him early in the stand up so he took him down and dominated him there. It was an easy win so it's hard to compare with what he should be facing next when he moves up in competition.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Karate motherfuckers, get some.














Walker said:


> He did look good but Max flustered him early in the stand up so he took him down and dominated him there. It was an easy win so it's hard to compare with what he should be facing next when he moves up in competition.


I don't see how he was flustered those punches weren't landing for the most part. He was probably just seeing if he could get an easy KO standing and when he realized the guy was competent he just got the easy submission instead.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


>


Who were you expecting him to fight in his debut bout? Jon Fitch?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> I don't see how he was flustered those punches weren't landing for the most part. He was probably just seeing if he could get an easy KO standing and when he realized the guy was competent he just got the easy submission instead.


So I'm guessing that Rashad Evans guy is a can too.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rogan's about to die. lmao


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Who were you expecting him to fight in his debut bout? Jon Fitch?


Someone who isn't shittier than Tank Abbott.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

osmium said:


> I don't see how he was flustered those punches weren't landing for the most part. He was probably just seeing if he could get an easy KO standing and when he realized the guy was competent he just got the easy submission instead.


That's what I mean by being flustered- he wasn't taking damage but was surprised by Max's stand up so he took him down and ended it there. That's it.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

Id like to see Proier vs. Charles Oliveria that would be good fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

that ground game looked phenomenal.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Am I getting compensated for the Caceres Figueroa fight since no one has Figueroa and I got screwed lol.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

DN via twitter on Herb Dean two pint deduction



> How horrible SERIOUSLY is this ref?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

AmdM said:


> DN via twitter on Herb Dean two pint deduction


that was before the figueroa fight


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Good that Matt Brown got the win. He's not the best fighter, but for some reason I'm a fan.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

Bruce Leeroy got screwed big time. He won every round and lost the fight. His skills have improved ten folds since TUF and I think if he continues on the path, he might be able to earn a title shot. He will always have good fights, because he is either landing an amazing KO, or gets brutally f'd up himself.

Edit: WTF is up with his grip though? lmao.


----------

